# Clear blue digital question



## DanielleTTC

So I was wondering if anyone did a clearblue digital test before they knew it wAs multiples and was the result saying further along than they were ..... I'm just thinking as with multiples the hcg levels multiply so would this give people a false reading???


----------



## DollPosse

High hormones levels don't always mean multiples. I had triple the average with my first child who was a singleton. It is also possible your dates are off as well.


----------



## Meezerowner

You don't necessarily get high hormones with multiples.

I couldn't get my BFP even though I "knew" I was pregnant cos I had tons of symptoms. 
I did a Clear Blue early on and it read 1-2 weeks and I thought I was more 3 weeks.

Theoretically I know what you are saying though and I guess you might get a false reading with two. But hormones can be high for lots of other reasons too.


----------



## EmziMoo

I used a clear blue digital and was the same as pp. It said 1-2 when I thought it should be 3 weeks. So no mine didn't read further along.


----------



## itstime

I used a clear blue which showed 3 + weeks which was about right. What I remember is that I hadn't even put it on the sink to wait for the result when it flashed up positive. I didn't know I was having twins but think this was my first little hint although I didn't realise at time x


----------



## EmziMoo

Mine took ages to show as well. But the IC I used before showed straight away.


----------



## DanielleTTC

I was just wondering if it was possible ... And if anyone had a false reading because they were carrying twins... I was hoping it was a possibility to ... We had our eggs put in the 4th march and got a bfp Friday four days early.....


----------



## mumdream2013

its a possibility if you had two eggs put in. i had two put in. i tested after 4 days after transfer lol and got positive, am very impatient! ha ha. i assume mine implanted very quick.
good luck let US know what outcome is, not sure bout digital part, i prefer to see the lines


----------



## skyesmom

i saw your signature and saw you had an IVF with two embies :) 
in your case if CB digi shows ahead of what you should be, since you KNOW your dates for sure and you KNOW you had two eggies transferred, then it could as well mean that you are having twins!

how did your test look like when you were pregnant with your singleton? (i am so so sorry for that loss by the way) did it show up as early? that's the best comparison you have.


----------



## Meezerowner

DanielleTTC said:


> I was just wondering if it was possible ... And if anyone had a false reading because they were carrying twins... I was hoping it was a possibility to ... We had our eggs put in the 4th march and got a bfp Friday four days early.....

Ooo good luck then if you had 2 put in then maybe it is twins.
Let us know.


----------



## DanielleTTC

skyesmom said:


> i saw your signature and saw you had an IVF with two embies :)
> in your case if CB digi shows ahead of what you should be, since you KNOW your dates for sure and you KNOW you had two eggies transferred, then it could as well mean that you are having twins!
> 
> how did your test look like when you were pregnant with your singleton? (i am so so sorry for that loss by the way) did it show up as early? that's the best comparison you have.

With that last one it wasn't strong as this time.... So I'm thinking it could be twins:) it showed early as we'll but the two compare this time is so strong I'll try add the photos when I'm home x


----------



## PinkPeony

Are you getting bloods done? When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## DanielleTTC

My first scan is the 7th April I should be around 7 weeks , my doctors won't do bloods...


----------



## PinkPeony

Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## mumdream2013

Im saying yes! i reckon you got two! but we Will see. my lines were so strong the test nearly exploded lol! and yes i no it doesn't always mean 2, but it did for me.
wishing you good luck, either way your blessed x x


----------



## skyesmom

awww i am soooo looking forward to hear an update here! i'm keepin my fingers crossed for you, for h&h nine months and the healthiest sticky beanies ever, wether it's one or two in there!


----------



## DanielleTTC

So first this miscarried pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DanielleTTC

And this is this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## calm

Not sure about digis as I only used one early on. I know my tests started to progress more rapidly than average. I also had a high beta at 16 dpo (785.4). My doctor was convinced I was having twins and he was right. A high beta is also a sign of a healthy singleton pregnancy!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I got my bfp at 10dpo with a clear blue digital, it said 1-2 weeks which was about right. The next day I got a very faint positive on a IC, with bloods hcg was 251 at 14dpo. I don't know if that makes a difference, but what I do know is when you having twins, you somehow know in your heart. Scan confirmed 2 sacks at 5 weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## reeshy

I had an early positive (8dp3dt) and on my official test date (10po) my beta was 250. The docs assured me it was well within the normal range. I did put two embies in. Somewhere in the back of my mind I KNEW it was two when I heard that beta :) And I was right!


----------

